Ask HN: How do you de-clutter your mind? - krrishd
======
partisan
I've had a stressful couple of months. Someone recently posted the Box
Breathing method. It is the one thing that has consistently worked for all
things stress and distraction related. I am not sure if this is what you are
looking for, but it is worth giving it a few tries before dismissing it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13508038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13508038)

------
malux85
Slow your mind down.

I meditate, or sometimes listen to music 800% slower, so a song takes 30 to 40
minutes, I guess this is a meditation of sorts too..

When I start to meditate, the hardest part is about 3-4 minutes in, when some
impatient part of my mind says "Hurry up this is a waste of time" \- don't try
and prevent this through self dialog, just let it pass, then the rest is a
gradual unfolding / de-cluttering

------
ParameterOne
I do this video every night to un-wind my brain so I can sleep, only takes 3
minutes, works like a charm.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0meWkcH8Ow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0meWkcH8Ow)

------
akulbe
I think this is part of David Allen's rationale behind the "Getting Things
Done" book/methodology. If you've organized your to-do list in even a
rudimentary fashion, that takes some of the cognitive load away.

------
hvd
Meditate and swim [https://hkelkar.com/2017/05/29/why-i-love-to-
swim/](https://hkelkar.com/2017/05/29/why-i-love-to-swim/)

------
tixocloud
Chanting and self-reflection on myself, my environment and my purpose in life:
[http://www.sgi.org/](http://www.sgi.org/)

I've also read more, breathe deeper and focus on other lighter things in life.
Just enjoy the moment.

------
sqmorr
I find that watching some rubbishy film (eg, shoot-em-up, adventure, James
Bond, western,...) de-clutters my mind, and lets me sleep well, or focus on a
tricky topic if required.

------
big_spammer
This is an interesting approach

[https://www.rosieleizrowice.com/blog/5minutejournal](https://www.rosieleizrowice.com/blog/5minutejournal)

~~~
krrishd
I find this super-interesting because I do the same thing (and made a tool out
of it at [http://write.itskrish.co](http://write.itskrish.co)) and it works
for me just as it does for her.

For me it's just nice to have everything in my mind formally laid out, as it
always becomes more trivial than it seemed in my head.

------
madamelic
Aimless walks and meditation.

